# that stack 'o spacers..



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

What you see is my size L Roubaix in it's current spacers configuration. Last night I played with repositioning the spacers a bit just for a mere aesthetic need and I went from this configuration :

small spacer/cap
stem
bigger spacer ( twice the size of the small one)
big spacer ( sort of coned shaped that sits between the frame and the stem)


to this configuration :
bigger spacer ( twice the size of the small one)/cap
stem
small spacer
big spacer ( sort of coned shaped that sits between the frame and the stem


I have to say configuration n.1 fits me like a glove, I virtually feel no bike under me. Hands,butt and feet feels pretty much suspended,contactless, and the only job to do is to pedal. Absolutely top of the line comfortable.
The 2nd configuration seemed to work a bit for the very first minute but then I've noticed my shoulders were getting a bit of extra load. Tried to move the saddle back and forth a bit but it just did not work,I've had to go back to he original configuration. 
Now,is there any other option I may have to short the spacers stack a bit but still make it to that "bikeless" feel ? Honestly I'm afraid not,I guess the Roubaix was purposedly built that way. And....two small spacers are gone already from the original out of the box/LBS configuration...I mean..the bike was truly ridicolous that way.


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm going through the same thing as you. I just put the one small spacer on the bottom of the stem again. The back of my arms were hurting, when I put the small spacer on top of the stem. They say to leave your small changes alone for a few weeks, to get use to the change.

It could have been the 15 mph wind I was riding into, but I think I'm just going to leave well enough alone. I'd like to hear how you make out, good luck.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

If you just want to lower the stem for aesthetic reasons you can angle the brake hoods up a bit to keep them at the same height (then drop a spacer or two.) Just measure from the ground up the the hoods and try to replicate that height after dropping the stem down. But really the Roubaix is not the bike most people buy with stem slamming in mind. I certainly refuse to put aesthetics ahead of comfort. Also, remember that once you cut the steerer tube off there's no adding it back after that...

FYI, according to Specialized you shouldn't run any spacers above the stem. Once you confirm that you're comfortable with that position you should cut off the excess steerer tube and remove the top spacer.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

If you simply want less spacers under the stem but keep handlebars at same absolute height, Specialized makes a stem that has a clever "eccentric", concealed shim that lets you vary stem angle over a range of 8-16º (or similar). And of course, it can be pointed up or down.

But a stem that angles up too sharply might also look a little goofy. 

Here is a stem "reach & rise" chart that may help you decide:
Habanero Cycles Stem Chart

As Dunbar points out, Specialized recommends no spacers above stem, their plug is designed for that and will prevent crushing of the tube edge of steerer tube -- the usual reason people install spacers above stem. But be very sure you don't ever want or need the longer steerer tube.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

I will add how much personal preference is at play here. I will speak for myself, like Dunbar, I refuse to put aesthetics in front of comfort. For me, its neck pain when my handlebar is too low. I am a fit junkie and have tried every permutation of fit on my Roubaix...every stem length from 140mm to 100 and every amount of rise up and flipped down. Speaking for myself as a good recreational rider...a guy who can hang on most A rides and pull, I ride with a higher handlebar than just about anybody I know. Almost everybody rides a more slammed pro position among the fast guys I ride with. It has nothing to do with speed. I like riding in the drops. What I see among many better riders I ride with is, those that ride slammed can't stay in the drops very well. To me, this eliminates the bottom half of the handlebar which is one of my favorite positions. So guys who emulate pros who can't ride like a pro and stay in the drops for 30 minutes end up preening to the fashion gods and in doing so end up not using 1/2 the handlebar. They might as well be riding bullhorns.
My 2 cents


----------



## BluesDawg (Mar 1, 2005)

Looking at the amount of seat post exposed, I would think the next larger sized frame with a shorter stem would have allowed you to get your comfortable position with fewer pacers under the stem. That's what worked for me.


DSCF0718 by BluesDawg, on Flickr


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

BluesDawg said:


> That's what worked for me.


What length stem are you running?


----------



## BluesDawg (Mar 1, 2005)

Dunbar said:


> What length stem are you running?


100mm. 110 was stock.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

BluesDawg said:


> 100mm. 110 was stock.


I was gonna say, it looks like a 60-70mm stem in your photo.


----------



## BluesDawg (Mar 1, 2005)

Dunbar said:


> I was gonna say, it looks like a 60-70mm stem in your photo.


The Garmin is blocking the view of part of the stem. Here is a different angle.


DSCF0722 by BluesDawg, on Flickr


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

BluesDawg said:


> The Garmin is blocking the view of part of the stem. Here is a different angle.
> 
> 
> DSCF0722 by BluesDawg, on Flickr


BluesDawg,
What handlebar do you have on your Roubaix? Is it the stock alloy Speicalized Expert drop bar?
thanks


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

BluesDawg said:


> The Garmin is blocking the view of part of the stem. Here is a different angle.


I see, never seen a Garmin that looks like that before. I tried one of those Italian road bike mirrors but didn't find it terribly useful here in urban Los Angeles.


----------

